# Helping Hearts Toy Run/ Car Show Oklahoma



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

There is a car show in Harrah, Ok bout 20 minutes east of OKC on September 8th. This is a charity show and the all the entry fees and donations are going to the helping hearts toy run to give to under-priveledged children in the area. the entry fee is 10 bucks or a toy. This is an open show with no classes has some funky trophys and such but, thats not what it is about its about the kids. I would really enjoy if a bunch of guys and gals showed up and supported the cause. This show is in conjustion with HARRAH DAZE parade and whatever they do with that so there is entertainment for most of the day. IF you have any questions just shoot me a message i would be glad to answer them.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. I'll check and see what I've got going on, but should be able to make it out there.


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

sounds good man usually its a good time, i havent met anybody on here so i hope as a few show up so i can meet a few and hear some good stuff


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will come out, but have nothing but stock in my car currently


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks man i dont have much in mine but it will be fun and for a great cause


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

''bump'' to see if there is anymore intrest in this show it is for a great cause and i really want to hear some local cars


----------



## AuralSalvation (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like to attend just to see everyone else's stuff lol


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

WHOEVER WANTS TO GO CAN PM ME AND WE CAN ALL MEET UP AND ROLL OUT THERE TOGETHER


----------

